# For those with 2 or more children. What week of pregnancy did you go into labor?



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies. Ive seen a lot of threads about when you go into labor with second (plus) babys. So i wanted to create a thread. Please click on the week that you went into labor with your second baby. thanks!


----------



## Tamashii

I was just about to ask a question about this as I am due our 2nd baby in September and am wondering if 2nd timers (or more) found they went earlier 2nd time round. I am fully expecting to be 6 days overdue again as I was the first time but OH said the other day that I should get my hospital bag packed earlier than I think in case I go early! Never even crossed my mind I was so convinced this baby will hang on in there for an extra week again...

Interesting.... :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I know what you mean! The average first time mom (if she doesn't get induced) goes one week and one day overdue. They say the average 2nd time mom goes 3 days overdue (i think thats what i read :dohh:). I went to 41+5 with my son, so i just assume im gonna go uber overdue again....of course he was OP so that could have greatly contributed, but im hoping its a little earlier this time lol I love being pregnant, even when i was 10 months up the duff all through aug/sept. but when ppl asked when i was gonna get induced (i wasn't and didn't) it upset me because i wanted to go unmedicated (which i did), but there was a lot of pressure from friends, family, and the medical community (depsite there being no medical issues :dohh:).


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I was induced a day early with my first and with both DD2 and 3 I went into labour at 41 weeks :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

i went into labour on my due date with DS1 and DD but DS2 was induced at term+10! i voted 40 since you wanted 2nd baby


----------



## ~KACI~

I went at 40+3 with both my children


----------



## jennijunni

#1 37w3d (induction due to PreE)
#2-40w2d
#3-40w2d
#4-40w1d
See a pattern? LOL!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha Jenni! Oh God, i hope i dont have similar pattern as my last!~ :rofl:


----------



## jennijunni

Guppy051708 said:


> haha Jenni! Oh God, i hope i dont have similar pattern as my last!~ :rofl:


TBH, I really do think it is a lot of mind over matter. With my 3rd and 4th, I just kept telling people they were going to be born at 40w2d and they were. I really think what your subconscious does is what will happen.


----------



## sarah0108

First baby i went into labour dead on 41 weeks, born at 41+2
Second baby i went into labour 40+6 and was born just before 41 weeks :haha:


----------



## Vixen_17

My son (first child) was born at 37+3 and my daughter was born at 39+5. I was convinced she was going to be earlier than that but she hung in there a little bit longer than I'd anticipated!


----------



## mothercabbage

#1 41+1 
#2 40+4


----------



## lynnikins

i think labor had started slowly when i got induced lol i was defo contracting and that was 40+10 so weeke 41


----------



## hardworknmama

I had convinced myself that since I went a week late with my first that I would go late with my second. He fooled me and came 2 weeks early. :haha:


----------



## Mrsctobe

My 2nd was later than my first. so not always true lol

1st went into labour 7 days overdue (or 41 weeks exactly) had her the next day 8 days over (or 41 weeks 1 day) 

2nd 9 days overdue (or 41weeks 2 days)

Im expecting the next one to be 10 days over lol


----------



## iolaus

Voted for my second as you asked who was born at 41+1 but I have no pattern
1st 38+5
2nd 41+0 (born after midnight)
3rd 40+4
4th 39+4


----------



## Emma 21

i was 38+5


----------



## silver_penny

#1 39+1
#2 37+1


----------



## lindseymw

DS1 - 33weeks + 5
DS2 - 34weeks + 5

Next one I may actually get to term!


----------



## JadeEmChar

#1 40+4
#2 40+2


----------



## shayandbump

Had my 1st bang on her due date at 40+0.
My little man (2nd) was born very early at 30+0 after I went into labour at 29+4.


----------



## firerabbit666

With my first my waters broke at 40+6 and he was born at 41+1, with my second waters broke at 40 weeks and she was born at 40+1. :)


----------



## Petra80

40 week - c/section


----------



## chuck

Was 10 days over my EDD with my first but had spontaneous onset of labour, and my second arrived on his EDD....although I think it was actually week 41 my dates were a week different from the US dates.


----------



## Treelo

DS1 @ 38wks
DS2 @ 36wks


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait to be able to answer my own thread!
Almost half way there....only i promised myself i wouldn't say that until i was 21 weeks since i was nearly 42 weeks last time :haha:


----------



## Babydance

Really interesting thread i will keep popping back. I went a 38 weeks exactly with DD so who knows with this one!? xxx


----------



## NashiPear

#1 38+2 (girl) 3300g (7p 5oz)
#2 36 (boy) 3162g (6p 15 oz) whopper for that gestation!

I think I cook them up fast


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I went into labour at 39+6 with both my boys xx


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Wow! lucky! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well to my surprise my water broke at 38+2 and he arrived at 38+3! I can't believe he is here seeing how i went 41+5 with DS1! ....i figured i would have at least another 3 weeks lol....oh well...glad that labor is done and over with :haha:


----------



## goddess25

First baby 40+3
Second baby was 39+2


----------



## hellohefalump

First baby, 39 weeks

Second baby, 38 weeks


----------



## MyGummybear

First was induced 3 days early, second came naturally 1 week early.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

#1 39+5
#2 39+2
#3 38+2 (waters went at 37+6)
#4 37+5
#5 38+5


----------



## Mummy2B21

I went into labour deaad on 1 week before he was due so 39weeks x


----------



## NaturalMomma

39 weeks


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

First was 41+4 
Second was 40w - arrived bang on his due date :happydance:


----------



## loopy loulou

Both of mine arrived on their due date! Midwife said she'd never known that. Would be amazing if number 3 did the same :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

loopy loulou said:


> Both of mine arrived on their due date! Midwife said she'd never known that. Would be amazing if number 3 did the same :wacko:

wow! Lucky girl!!


----------

